# Riding big horses vs smaller build horses



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

I have been riding for nearly 30 years, and all my horses have been smaller build horses. I've ridden many arabs, morgans, and a few appy's, and they were all short enough to jump on bareback, and just plain smaller accross the back and in size in general.

The farm I am helping at right now has several big buit horses. Large quarter horses, large buid mustangs, and some others.

When I occassionally am asked to ride the bigger horses, everything feels pretty much the same at the walk and trot, but I'm embarased to say that after cantering thousands upon thousands of times, I feel out of sync on these big guys.

Is it just a matter of muscle memory and in time I will re-learn the rythem of how these guys feel? I'm sure my body is so used to knowing exactly what it will feel like on the other horses, and these horses are taller, and so much stockier, that their gait must just be different?

I kinda feel silly at times, wondering if I look as awkward as I feel, when I am one of the best riders at the farm, normally.

I really need to get this fixed, as the owner is in the process of breaking a huge mustang mare, and wants me to ride her the rest of the summer to get hours on her. 

Do any of you ride horses that vary in size drastically? Is it just going to take time for my body to adjust to these big guys, or do you think riders tend to sit differntly on big horses vs smaller built horses?

Just curious, as Ive been switching back and forth on the horses the last 6 weeks and just find it so odd how awkard I feel on the big guys at a canter.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Depends on the big guy!

I have ridden QH's and the like, right around the 15hh give or take for a long time, last weekend I got to ride a TBXClyde, who is just over 16.2hh, and in an English saddle, as we went to break into the canter I grabbed for a handful of mane expecting this huge movement, but instead he gave me the most beautiful small, easy to ride, comfortable canter I have probably ever ridden. I had a big smile, and didn't want to stop.

It isn't the size of the horse but the quality and feel of the gait:wink:


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:mrsgrubby, I have the same issue, the opposite direction! I regularly ride 3 different horses. My mare, Lacey, 15.2. About as average as you can get. I had to teach her to transition smoothly from trot to lope and how to collect. Wasn't easy but she got it. Then there's my big grade paint. 17.2. Took a lot to get comfortable and confident with all that, but I like it! He's smooth and willing. As I'm an average 5'6", it's not a huge transition. Then there's my little black mare. 14.1. Tennesse Walker with the loooonnnngggg rolling walk. Personally I don't like it. I feel like I'm rocking too much. I'm just more comfortable all the way around 15h or up. 

That said, it sure is nice to just stick my foot in the stirrup without having to search for a good wheel rut or log!:wink:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Our horses vary from 14.1 to around 16 hh. They also vary in width. Some seem like you're straddling a wood fence and the next is like riding a big barrel. 

The length of their back and legs make the difference. Our mare Sheba is 14.3 but built like a tank. She'll launch you at the lope if you're not ready for it. My wife's horse is an Arabian cross at 15.1 and built on the thin side. His trot can be terribly bouncy but his lope is very smooth. 

It just takes time and practice to get used to be comfortable riding different horses. Since I usually rotate on which one I ride, I don't notice much difference. My wife mainly rides her horse and she says it feels awkward riding the other horses. 

If you are used to riding one type of horse, your muscle memory is set for that horse. Going to a different horse will feel awkward because you will have to use your muscles differently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

What a great opportunity for you to progress in your riding ability! As the others have said, you'll likely acclimate to the different horses over time, although certain horses may always feel less comfortable/you feel less secure.

I've ridden hundreds of western pleasure and reining horses over the years, but hopping on a friend's massive Warmblood made me feel like a complete novice again, lol. Amazing just how different one horse can be from another!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

O Darn, I forgot to add. Since I've been riding these 3 widely varied horses I've lost 6 lbs! It's not much, but I when you have to utilize that muscle memory its invigorating~:happydance:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, my 2 main riding horses are a 14.3 hh, super short strided mustang and a 16.2 draft cross that moves very large. It does take some getting used to and how the horse travels will effect you a lot. Some horses are nice to ride and easy to adjust to. Others are.....not :lol:.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been riding a big horse for the last 2.5 years, but now am riding a "regular" sized horse, who feels small. at first, I could not find his rhythm, but now am getting it. just takes time, I guess. I do love big horses, though. once you ride the big guys, all other horses are just . . well. . . just . . small.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I also think it just depends. I am currently going between riding a 16.3hh LONG legged narrow TB mare, a 14.3hh super stocky short legged, steep shouldered gelding, and a 12.1hh beautifully shouldered, proportional Caspain. Oddly enough...I can sit the Caspian's canter best, even though most pony gaits are usually super choppy. She is naturally just really well balanced and feels like a full sized horse to ride. The gelding is pk...he bunny hops for a canter but when using himself he does well. The tb made is the worst. She tangles her long legs up and each stride feels like a jump. Not fun!

I when you ride different horses regularly though it gets easer to ride all sorts. I think it is pretty typical for your first few strides to be a bit funky as you adjust your balance to that of the horse.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I have felt similarly and to me I think it comes down to how your legs sit. On narrower horses with a smaller build your legs wrap more around the horse and your hips sit differently, however on wide ones your legs kind of go out to the side more and your hips are held quite open. 

I'm used to riding narrow horses so with my newish horse I find the canter a bit unsettling at times because my hips have less movement and "play room".


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I think it can definitely be a 'muscle memory' thing, as well as getting used to something out of your comfort zone.
I rode my 14.2 quarter horse exclusively for over 10 years. Never once got up on another horse in all that time. Prior to owning him, I was a wrangler at a trail establishment where I rode multiple horses daily.
Well, after the 10 years, when I finally rode another horse (big 16 hand QH), all I can say is culture shock! lol
Took me weeks to get used to the feel of a different horse.
Give it time, ride ride ride, and soon you will feel comfortable again.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I never had as much trouble adjusting my seat to various sized horses as I do adjusting my mind. I'm more used to riding tall, longer necked horses and then when I get on a smaller horse with a shorter neck I feel like there's nothing in front of me and I'm going to do a face plant. LOL


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

As I take riding lessons, the horses I ride vary often. It's great because I dont just get used to one horse, I get a feel of different horses. Ive ridden a 16.3 hh horse, and a 13.1-2 hh pony. Also have been on a 14.2-15 hh pony/horse. I was always on the large horses as im the biggest in my group, the other girls are younger and thinner, ive got a stocky build so I got stuck with the 16-16.3 hh horses. Larger horses have a much larger gait, i was so used it, and a hard to sit trot. 

I got put on a 14.2-15 hh horse, he had a very nice trot to sit to and much smaller strides, so i had to rise a lot faster. His canter was slightly more fast pce, but not too hard to get used to.

It was only when i got put on a little pony that I felt really off. He gaits were so fast, her trot was so smooth that i couldnt rise to it, so i just sat the whole time. I did rie a little put having long legs it was a struggle. My feet were less than a meter from the ground, she was quite chubby tho. And her canter, it was soo fast! Took two lessons for me to get used to it. 

Over time ive learnt that ponies are have tiny trots, easy to sit, hard to rise. Canters are really fast. I love riding different horses to get a good feel for them, last two lessons ive been on that pony, before that i had a huge horse. I always thought id ride the large horses, but guess not. Its always a mystery when i arrive at the stable, since i never know who im going to ride 

And another thing, two pointing on ponies is hard, their necks are so tiny!


----------

